

An alliance of creators who stay accountable and support one another  - memset
http://nreduce.com/

======
memset
This is completely an aside, but I thought the design of this is truly
gorgeous. Particularly using color and metaphor to YC without stating the name
(scroll down).

More on-topic, I very much like and appreciate the growing peer-pressure to
build a product. I'm even starting to see this in my own office; we sell wine,
but I'm teaching Python because, well, this stuff is cool and potentially
useful (to, say, automate report generation rather than using excel.)

------
tocomment
Would there be interest in doing this more informally? Just match up people
here and holding us accountable to our projects? It might help beat
procrastination?

